# IMDC or Fazaia?



## Riddaa (Nov 11, 2016)

Which medical school is better, IMDC or Fazaia?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

I think you should try IMDC given the chance. It is still older and more experienced than Fazaia.


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

Does imdc have modular system or PBL?


----------



## muggle98 (Nov 3, 2016)

rida what was your aggregate with the fmdc test? actually i want to get into imdc as well. mine is 74 and i have no idea whether i will get in or not.


----------



## Sarmad26 (Nov 5, 2015)

Has imdc started calling students for interview?. If so please tell your aggregate as i have not recieved any call yet.


----------



## Riddaa (Nov 11, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> I think you should try IMDC given the chance. It is still older and more experienced than Fazaia.


Sorry. Cant help you iut in this one. I got into IMDC last year. I had an aggregade of 80 if im not wrong. Last year i got into both IMDC and fazaia, just wanted to clear this out as i need to guide my brother.


----------



## muggle98 (Nov 3, 2016)

well it hasnt started calling students for interviews as yet. please share your aggregate sarmad! and oh okay rida


----------



## Riddaa (Nov 11, 2016)

Sarmad26 said:


> Has imdc started calling students for interview?. If so please tell your aggregate as i have not recieved any call yet.


IMDC isn't taking interviews this year as far as i know. Students have been selected on the basis of their NTS score just like in the govt medical colleges. And yes people i know have recieved their calls.


----------



## muggle98 (Nov 3, 2016)

as far as i know i called the admission office yesterday and they said they will put the merit list in a week.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

muggle98 said:


> well it hasnt started calling students for interviews as yet. please share your aggregate sarmad! and oh okay rida





Riddaa said:


> Sarmad26 said:
> 
> 
> > Has imdc started calling students for interview?. If so please tell your aggregate as i have not recieved any call yet.
> ...





muggle98 said:


> as far as i know i called the admission office yesterday and they said they will put the merit list in a week.



Yes I got the call. What are your aggregates? No interview, they just asked me to come with all my original documents and get my letter or something.


----------



## muggle98 (Nov 3, 2016)

what is your aggregate asad? when did you get the call?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

muggle98 said:


> what is your aggregate asad? when did you get the call?


I think it's 79 or 80? I need to calculate it again. I had lost all hope:relaxed: But it's definitely 79 or 80.


----------



## muggle98 (Nov 3, 2016)

so will you be joining? my aggregate is 74 i dont know what will be their ending merit!


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Isn't IMDC going to be taking admissions based on the SZABMU form for all private colleges?


----------



## muggle98 (Nov 3, 2016)

no they said that they would do their own admissions.have you applied there??


Doctech said:


> Isn't IMDC going to be taking admissions based on the SZABMU form for all private colleges?


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

muggle98 said:


> no they said that they would do their own admissions.have you applied there??


I didn't apply directly because of this SZABMU thing and I have no idea what's going on now.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

SZAMBU was that UHS form? I stalled till Monday due to an advice by my mother. Thank God! I got called today in the afternoon. 
You have a chance at IMDC. They are calling this time and many people with merits like mine have been tricked because of that SZAMBU (what is it?) thing. So, you have a chance. Fazaia is more difficult since they proceeded regardless. Even I am at the near top of the 2nd list according to them. Good luck though.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> SZAMBU was that UHS form? I stalled till Monday due to an advice by my mother. Thank God! I got called today in the afternoon.
> You have a chance at IMDC. They are calling this time and many people with merits like mine have been tricked because of that SZAMBU (what is it?) thing. So, you have a chance. Fazaia is more difficult since they proceeded regardless. Even I am at the near top of the 2nd list according to them. Good luck though.


Nope, SZABMU is the form for the private colleges of islamabad. And I applied to Fazaia as well, my agg is 81 something but when I checked my admit no. on their website, it says "no record found" for idk what reason. So I don't even know where I stand.


----------



## Sarmad26 (Nov 5, 2015)

If your aggregate is 81 percent then it must be an issue related to incomplete data uploaded on website. I know a student whose aggregate is 79 percent and has been placed on waiting list.


----------



## Sarmad26 (Nov 5, 2015)

What do you guys have to say about alnafees medical college. Its as old as imdc unexpectedly.


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Nope, SZABMU is the form for the private colleges of islamabad. And I applied to Fazaia as well, my agg is 81 something but when I checked my admit no. on their website, it says "no record found" for idk what reason. So I don't even know where I stand.


Call 'em tomorrow, you should at least be on the waiting list with that agg!


----------



## muggle98 (Nov 3, 2016)

No I don't think al nafees is a good choice because its affiliated with isra uni whereas imdc is affiliated with szbmu. What's your aggregate sarmad? Please do share.


----------



## Sarmad26 (Nov 5, 2015)

muggle98 said:


> No I don't think al nafees is a good choice because its affiliated with isra uni whereas imdc is affiliated with szbmu. What's your aggregate sarmad? Please do share.


76 in federal and 77 in punjab after A levels.
But isra is better than szabmu, it is ranked in top 10 medical universities by HEC.


----------



## Riddaa (Nov 11, 2016)

Sarmad26 said:


> muggle98 said:
> 
> 
> > No I don't think al nafees is a good choice because its affiliated with isra uni whereas imdc is affiliated with szbmu. What's your aggregate sarmad? Please do share.
> ...


Alnafees should be your last option. And its not old, its first batch is in 4th year atm. They usually have the least merit too. And SZABMU has FMDC as uts part which is a govt university so its degree will be more valuable.


----------



## Sarmad26 (Nov 5, 2015)

Riddaa said:


> Alnafees should be your last option. And its not old, its first batch is in 4th year atm. They usually have the least merit too. And SZABMU has FMDC as uts part which is a govt university so its degree will be more valuable.


.
Didnt get call from imdc, fazaia merit stopped at 82, max will go down to 80 or 79, shifa called till the interview and didnt make it, didnt apply for yusra and rawal. FUMC ripha and wah colleges merit will be above 80. Due to large number of students and high merit, i guess alnafees is the only option so far. Their first batch has graduated this year by the way, i researched.


----------

